# Pretérito composto Vs Pretérito simples



## Gamen

Em português atual não vejo com frequência o uso do pretérito perfeito composto e, em compensação, se observa o emprego do pretérito simples.

Neste sentido em português acho que se prefere falar: *"Eu acabei de chegar /cheguei"* em lugar de *"tenho chegado"*, não é mesmo?
Espero confirmação dos nativos.


Nota:
Na Argentina também se usa mais o pretérito simples que o composto com "haver", enquanto acho na Espanha e em outros países da América Latina se usa o pretérito com "haver" para indicar que se trata de uma ação passada, acontecida de forma recente, e que tem consequências ou efeitos no momento da fala. No entanto, na Argentina e sem prejuízo do dito anteriormente, às vezes usamos o pretérito com "haber" para assinalar justamente o fato de que se faz referência a um evento ocorrido recentemente que de alguma maneira afeta o presente.


  Curiosamente em Italiano e francês, ao contrário do português e espanhol da Argentina, usa-se exclusivamente hoje em dia o passado com "haver" e quase nunca o passado simples que usa de forma tão frequente o português.


----------



## uchi.m

Espere lá: o passado composto é usado, mas ele tem significado diferente do passado simples.

1) Eu cheguei cedo hoje.
2) Eu tenho chegado cedo todos os dias.

Em 1, a frase descreve um ato único e já completado. Já em 2, a frase descreve um costume, uma intermitência do ato.


----------



## Gamen

Concordo totalmente com essa diferença que marca você, uchi.m. O que eu queria destacar era que em português não se usa o passado composto com muita frequência, ainda que se faça referência a um fato não completado, recente, com efeitos no presente, etc.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No galego as perífrases de *ter + participio* non son considerados tempos compostos dun verbo, senón que funcionan como perífrases perfectivas de aspecto habitual nun pasado desde o ponto de vista do momento da emisión da mensaxe.
E a perífrase *haber + participio* non existe: o seu uso considérase castelanismo, e óuvese en falantes de lingua materna española cun deficiente cambio de código entre esta e a galega.
_Na conxugación verbal só existen os tempos simples_.
(Na escrita usa-se o padrão ortográfico galego.)


----------



## uchi.m

Gamen said:


> Concordo totalmente com essa diferença que marca você, uchi.m. O que eu queria destacar era que em português não se usa o passado composto com muita frequência, ainda que se faça referência a um fato não completado, recente, com efeitos no presente, etc.


Por que acha que não se usa com frequência?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Gamen said:


> ..., ainda que se faça referência a um fato não completado, recente, com efeitos no presente, etc.


Gamen, também estou com a impressão de que você não compreendeu muito  bem a diferença entre o passado simples e o composto. Embora a estrutura  seja semelhante à do espanhol, o uso em português é bastante diferente. Acima você descreveu a sua língua, e não a nossa. Em geral, em português o passado composto tem ideia de repetição até o presente, semelhante ao _present perfect progressive_ do inglês.


----------



## uchi.m

uchi.m said:


> Espere lá: o passado composto é usado, mas ele tem significado diferente do passado simples.
> 
> 1) Eu cheguei cedo hoje.
> 2) Eu tenho chegado cedo todos os dias.
> 
> Em 1, a frase descreve um ato único e já completado. Já em 2, a frase descreve um costume, uma intermitência do ato.



Eu cheguei cedo hoje -----------*x*----------*o*-----------> tempo
Eu tenho chegado cedo todos os dias -----*x*-----*x*-----*x*-----*x*-----*x*----*o*-*x*---> tempo

Legenda: *x* é o ato da mensagem, *o* é a emissão da mensagem


----------



## Denis555

Gamen, como os nossos colegas brasileiros explicaram, o tempo a que você se refere - *Pretérito Perfeito Composto* (Eu tenho estudado) é *bem específico* no português. Não tem nada a ver com o tempo em espanhol, nem é um substituto do *Pretérito Perfeito Simples* (Eu estudei). 

Como disse o Ariel: *repetição até o presente ou ultimamente*. Isso em inglês seria expresso com o tempo _present perfect progressive. _Embora haja alguns usos do present perfect progressive em que não traduzimos com o *Pretérito Perfeito Composto* ou não seria a melhor tradução. O nosso *Pretérito Perfeito Composto* é mais específico para *repetição até o presente ou ultimamente*.




Ele não tem estudado o suficiente. = He hasn't been studying enough. (No ha estado estudiando bastante.) [-> ... anteontem, ontem, hoje, etc] 
Você tem se sentido bem ultimamente? = Have you been feeling ok lately? (¿Te has sentido bien últimamente?) [-> ... anteontem, ontem, hoje, etc] 
Eu tenho trabalhado demais. = I've been working too much. (He estado trabajando demasiado.) [-> ... anteontem, ontem, hoje, etc] 

Uma alternativa a esse tempo é a perífrase verbal: andar + Gerúndio (+a Infinitivo [em Portugal])
Eu tenho trabalhado demais. = Eu ando trabalhando demais. (= Eu ando a trabalhar demais. [em Portugal])

Outra alternativa é: vir + Gerúndio:
Eu tenho feito muitas atividades ultimamente = Eu venho fazendo muitas atividades ultimamente = _I have been doing many activities lately_


----------



## SãoEnrique

Oi Denis555,

Você teria um exemplo concreto para o francês por favor, vejo a diferença entre ambos tempos? Por exemplo, tomamos a sua frase: 

(Pt-BR) 'Ele não tem estudado o suficiente' --> (Esp) 'No ha estado estudiando bastante'.

Como ficará em francês não consigo fazer uma tradução.


----------



## Denis555

(Pt-BR) 'Ele não tem estudado o suficiente' --> (Esp) 'No ha estado estudiando bastante' = (FR) Il n'étudie pas assez ces derniers temps, dernièrement.

Acho que seria isso...


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado a todos pelas explicações. Pensei que o pretérito perfeito composto em português equivalesse ao pretérito perfeito composto do espanhol.

Pois bem, como traduço estas frases sem valor progressivo para o português.

Todavía no he terminado de escribir la carta.
I haven't finished writing the letter yet.

Se o pretérito perfeito composto tem um valor progressivo em português, não poderia usá-lo para traduzir as frases acima (em espanhol e inglês).

Recorro à sua ajuda!


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Obrigado a tidos oelas explicações. Pensei que o pretérito perfeito composto em português equivalesse ao pretérito perfeito composto do espanhol.
> 
> Pois bem, como traduço estas frases sem valor progressivo para o português.
> 
> Todavía no he terminado de escribir la carta.
> I haven't finished writing the letter yet.
> 
> Se o pretérito perfeito composto tem um valor progressivo em português, não poderia usá-lo para traduzir as frases acima (em espanhol e inglês).
> 
> Recorro à sua ajuda!



Pelo menos no português de Portugal, não pode. Nós dizemos '_Ainda não acabei de escrever a carta'._ A progressividade e a inconclusão resultam bastante claras para nós apesar do uso do tempo simples.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Denis555 said:


> (Pt-BR) 'Ele não tem estudado o suficiente' --> (Esp) 'No ha estado estudiando bastante' = (FR) Il n'étudie pas assez ces derniers temps, dernièrement.
> 
> Acho que seria isso...



Obrigado Denis555, era o que eu achava.


----------



## Denis555

Gamen said:


> Obrigado a todos pelas explicações. Pensei que o pretérito perfeito composto em português equivalesse ao pretérito perfeito composto do espanhol.
> 
> Pois bem, como traduço estas frases sem valor progressivo para o português.
> 
> Todavía no he terminado de escribir la carta.
> I haven't finished writing the letter yet.
> 
> Se o pretérito perfeito composto tem um valor progressivo em português [ATENÇÃO: Não foi isso que foi explicado, *tem um valor repetitivo até o presente*], não poderia usá-lo para traduzir as frases acima (em espanhol e inglês).
> 
> Recorro à sua ajuda!



Como o Carfer já traduziu, só para deixar claro, também no Brasil.

Todavía no he terminado de escribir la carta.
I haven't finished writing the letter yet.

= Ainda não acabei de escrever a carta_._


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> É, no francês vira presente simples, porque trata-se de exprimir um costume. Além disso, no francês não há tempo verbal para exprimir progressividade.



Verdade!  Exepté la forme 'être en train de...', mais elle est en désuétude. Mas o francês fica o francês sendo dito esquisito...


----------



## Carfer

SãoEnrique said:


> Excepté la forme 'être en train de...', mais elle est en désuétude.



Folgo em saber, porque ainda a julgava viva (o que só prova, de resto, o quão longe tenho andado do francês nestes últimos três decénios).


----------



## SãoEnrique

Carfer said:


> Folgo em saber, porque ainda a julgava viva (o que só prova, de resto, o quão longe tenho andado do francês nestes últimos três decénios).



Uma vez um professor tinha-me dito que essa forma é 'lourde'. Não fazemos diferenças entre as acções que estão a acontecer no momento ao que falamos como vocês, Lusófonos, Hispânicos, Anglofónos. Sempre se usa por exemplo: 
'_Je fais_' no lugar de '_Je suis en train de faire_'. 

_P.S: Quando aprendi o italiano o professor dizia-nos de usar a forma 'être en train de' por traduzir 'stare + gerundio' quando a acção se passava.

Je suis en train de boire --> Sto bevendo --> Estou a beber --> Estou bebendo.

_


----------



## Youngfun

Eu nunca estudei a gramatica do português formal, mas o aprendi praticando-o, falando com nativos brasileiros.
Acho que na lingua informal do Brasil posso usar o pretérito simples sempre em todos casos, sem resultar inatural.
Às vezes vi nativos usar o pretérito composto, a mim me parece que se usa em jeito similar ao Present Perfect do ingles [americano, onde se usa menos ].



SãoEnrique said:


> Uma vez um professor tinha-me dito que essa forma é 'lourde'. Não fazemos diferenças entre as acções que estão a acontecer no momento ao que falamos como vocês, Lusófonos, Hispânicos, Anglofónos. Sempre se usa por exemplo:
> '_Je fais_' no lugar de '_Je suis en train de faire_'.


Acho que em italiano também essa distinção é "fraca".



SãoEnrique said:


> _P.S: Quando aprendi o italiano o professor dizia-nos de usar a forma 'être en train de' por traduzir 'stare + gerundio' quando a acção se passava._


Sim, isso está certo.
_Ça c'est un cauchemare!_  Na escola nunca me tinham ensinado () essa forma com "_en train de..._". A primeira vez que encontrei esse tipo de frase eu o traduci como: "_io sono in treno di"_ fazendo rir a minha amiga que sabia o francês melhor do que mim.



SãoEnrique said:


> _
> Je suis en train de boire --> Sto bevendo --> Estou a beber --> Estou bebendo.
> _


Curiosidade: o dialeto romano usa uma estructura mais similar ao pt-PT: _Sto a beve_ (infinito "bere" em romano), _Sto a magnà_ (mangiare), _Sto a camminà_ (camminare), etc.


----------



## uchi.m

Youngfun said:


> Na escola nunca me tinham ensinado ()



_Nunca me ensinaram_ também pode ser, mas esta não exprime a falta de repetição do ato da outra.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Youngfun said:


> Sim, isso está certo.
> _Ça c'est un cauchemare!_  Na escola nunca me tinham ensinado () essa forma com "_en train de..._". A primeira vez que encontrei esse tipo de frase eu o traduci como: "_io sono in treno di"_ fazendo rir a minha amiga que sabia o francês melhor do que mim.



Não se preocupe com ela, usa-se de menos em menos hoje.



Youngfun said:


> Curiosidade: o dialeto romano usa uma estructura mais similar ao pt-PT: _Sto a beve_ (infinito "bere" em romano), _Sto a magnà_ (mangiare), _Sto a camminà_ (camminare), etc.



Non lo sapevo, grazie!


----------



## donbeto

Entendo deste fio que este tempo tem que ver com  "ideia de repetição até o presente". Ótimo. Mas eu pensava que ja tinha tal tempo, não sei o nome (imperfeito?). 

Por exemplo, tanto

Eu tenho chegado cedo todos os dias. e
Eu chegava cedo todos os dias.

querem dizer o mesmo (repetição até o presente). É certo?


----------



## Denis555

donbeto said:


> Entendo deste fio que este tempo tem que ver com  "ideia de repetição até o presente". Ótimo. Mas eu pensava que ja tinha tal tempo, não sei o nome (imperfeito?).
> 
> Por exemplo, tanto
> 
> Eu tenho chegado cedo todos os dias. --> *repetição até o presente* [*=I've been coming (arriving) early every day*]
> Eu chegava cedo todos os dias. --> *repetição no passado* MAS NÃO até o presente [=*I used to come (arrive) early every day*]
> 
> querem dizer o mesmo (repetição até o presente). É certo?



Espero ter ajudado a tirar a dúvida.


----------



## PauloPortugal

Boa noite.

Sabendo que escrevo este post muito depois da discussão posso deixar um contributo. Na Língua Portuguesa, pode usar-se o passado composto com o verbo auxiliar ter ou haver. Assim, como no castelhano se poderia dizer " yo he estudiado", também em português poderia dizer-se " eu hei estudado". Esta forma, sem embargo, é raramente usada conquanto seja correctíssima. De referir também que ambas as formas remetem para um repetição e isso, segundo creio, não existe em espanhol. Desse modo, em português, dizer "hei estudado ou tenho estudado" não requer expressão temporal como, por exemplo, "ultimamente", e no caso do espanhol julgo ser necessário. Na verdade, o verbo haver conjugado " eu hei, tu hás, ele há..." pode substituir o verbo ter. Ambas são correctas.Um bom exemplo disso é que os brasileiros  usam muito o verbo ter para significar existência: " tem uma festa no centro da cidade". Os portugueses diriam preferencialmente " há uma festa no centro da cidade". Qualquer uma das formas está certa. Para concluir, é igual dizer " nós tínhamos feito" ou "nós haviamos feito".


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Boa explicação Paulo, isso conclui bem o que foi dito. 

Seja bem-vindo.


----------



## PauloPortugal

Muito obrigado.

Sou um eterno apaixonado pela língua de Camões. Os seus recursos são inesgotáveis e muito lastimo que para além do discurso que usamos todos os dias, não tenhamos mais conhecimentos sobre a riqueza estrutural da língua, sendo disso exemplo a escassa utilização do verbo haver como auxiliar.É como se a língua portuguesa fosse alguém que está disponível para nós, oferecendo-nos incontáveis tesouros, esperando abnegada e pacientemente que a abracemos e que usemos a incrível abundância de possibilidades que generosamente nos oferece, pese embora a inqualificável negligência a que a votamos tantas vezes. A língua portuguesa e a lusofonia são uma eterna namorada, que teimamos em tratar mal, e que porém nos ama incondicionalmente e espera por nós. Não a façamos esperar mais!!!

Posto isto, e pedindo clemente indulgência para a declaração de amor, agradeço as boas-vindas e a todos quantos leiam o meu devaneio, uma boa noite.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

PauloPortugal said:


> Muito obrigado.
> 
> Sou um eterno apaixonado pela língua de Camões. Os seus recursos são inesgotáveis e muito lastimo que para além do discurso que usamos todos os dias, não tenhamos mais conhecimentos sobre a riqueza estrutural da língua, sendo disso exemplo a escassa utilização do verbo haver como auxiliar.É como se a língua portuguesa fosse alguém que está disponível para nós, oferecendo-nos incontáveis tesouros, esperando abnegada e pacientemente que a abracemos e que usemos a incrível abundância de possibilidades que generosamente nos oferece, pese embora a inqualificável negligência a que a votamos tantas vezes. A língua portuguesa e a lusofonia são uma eterna namorada, que teimamos em tratar mal, e que porém nos ama incondicionalmente e espera por nós. Não a façamos esperar mais!!!
> 
> Posto isto, e pedindo clemente indulgência para a declaração de amor, agradeço as boas-vindas e a todos quantos leiam o meu devaneio, uma boa noite.



Compartiho totalmente o que disseste Paulo, o português é uma das línguas as mais belas e ricas do mundo.


----------



## bleuboia

*Não sei se entendo. O uso de "ter + participio" não se usa jamais no português de hoje? Sei que existe a forma "Hei estudado", mas "haver" não se usa.*

*Em espanhol usa-se o "haber + participio" ("ter + participio") quando algo acontece num passado recente:*
"He ido a Portugal." (Fui para Portugal faz uns dias.)
"He comido comida japonesa." (Hoje comi comida japonesa.)
e quando tens uma experiencia:
"He ido a Portugal." (Fui para Portugal na minha vida.)
*Aquí, em português, a unica tradução seria "Fui a Portugal."?
Não se pode dizer jamais "Tenho ido para Portugal" para querer dizer a mesma coisa, que é 1.uma experiencia feita e 2.algo que aconteceu faz pouco? Sempre tens de usar "Fui para Portugal" nos dois casos? *

O passado simple é usado quando dizes um tempo em concreto em espanhol. Não há duvida aquí:
"Esta primavera fui a Portugal." (Esta primaver fui para Portugal)

*Tambem existe o verbo "ter" (tener) como auxiliar em espanhol quando queres dar emfasis:*
Tengo muy vista esta pelicula. "Vi este filme." (Vi este filme _*muitas *_vezes)
Tengo leído este libro. "Ja li este livro."

*A construção em português de "ter"+ participio é sememlhante, mas não quer dizer que aida acontece.*


----------



## anaczz

He ido a Portugal." (Fui para Portugal faz uns dias.)
Fui a Portugal recentemente/há pouco.
"He comido comida japonesa." (Hoje comi comida japonesa.)
Hoje comi comida japonesa.
O que você almoçou hoje?
Comi comida japonesa.

e quando tens uma experiencia:
"He ido a Portugal." (Fui para Portugal na minha vida.)
Já estive em Portugal/ Já fui a Portugal.

Usa-se ter ido, mas com sentido diferente:
Tenho ido a Portugal todos os anos.
Tenho lido muitos livros sobre guerras, ultimamente.


----------



## Carfer

bleuboia said:


> *Não sei se entendo. O uso de "ter + participio" não se usa jamais no português de hoje? Sei que existe a forma "Hei estudado", mas "haver" não se usa.*
> 
> *Em espanhol usa-se o "haber + participio" ("ter + participio") quando algo acontece num passado recente:*
> "He ido a Portugal." (Fui para Portugal faz uns dias.)
> "He comido comida japonesa." (Hoje comi comida japonesa.)
> e quando tens uma experiencia:
> "He ido a Portugal." (Fui para Portugal na minha vida.)
> *Aquí, em português, a unica tradução seria "Fui a Portugal."?
> Não se pode dizer jamais "Tenho ido para Portugal" para querer dizer a mesma coisa, que é 1.uma experiencia feita e 2.algo que aconteceu faz pouco? Sempre tens de usar "Fui para Portugal" nos dois casos? *
> 
> O passado simple é usado quando dizes um tempo em concreto em espanhol. Não há duvida aquí:
> "Esta primavera fui a Portugal." (Esta primaver fui para Portugal)
> 
> *Tambem existe o verbo "ter" (tener) como auxiliar em espanhol quando queres dar emfasis:*
> Tengo muy vista esta pelicula. "Vi este filme." (Vi este filme _*muitas *_vezes)
> Tengo leído este libro. "Ja li este livro."
> 
> *A construção em português de "ter"+ participio é sememlhante, mas não quer dizer que aida acontece.*



Usa-se, claro que sim, mas o significado não é o mesmo do espanhol. Diferentemente deste, usa-se o pretérito perfeito composto para falar de acções que se repetem até ao presente. '_Tenho ido a Portugal_' significa que até agora já lá fui várias vezes, não que acabei de lá ir. O sentido é o mesmo da construção espanhola '_Tengo muy vista esta pelicula' = 'Vi este filme *muitas *vezes'

P.S. _Cruzei-me com a anaczz


----------



## Gamen

Entonces, "tenho ido a portugal [nos últimos anos]" equivaldría a "He estado yendo a Portugal" [en los últimos años].
Otro ejemplo:
Tenho lido este livro a tarde toda [e ainda não o terminei] = He estado leyendo este libro toda la tarde [y todavía no lo terminé].
¿Es correcta esta interpretación?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Entonces, "tenho ido a portugal [nos último anos]" equilvadría a "He estado yendo a Portugal" [en los últimos años].
> Otro ejemplo:
> Tenho lido este livro a tarde toda [e ainda não o terminei] = He estado leyendo este libro toda la tarde [y todavía no lo terminé].
> ¿Es correcta esta inmterpretación"



Isso.


----------



## Youngfun

Sim, o pretérito composto em português é que nem o present perfect continuous em inglês.

Tenho ido = I've been going


----------



## bleuboia

Obrigado pelos comentarios!


----------



## curius

Espero ardentemente que o Português e o Galego não sejam contagiados pela anarquia do 'present perfect'/'pretérito perfecto'. 

Frequentemente oiço nativos que começam com o composto, param a meio, revertem para o simples, e vice-versa. 

Em frases com o mesmo sentido umas vezes usam um, outras vezes outro. Que engraçado. A regra deve ser se se sentem com energia.

Quando eventualmente pergunto a diferença entre os dois a resposta ou é algo inventado na hora ('o passado simples é mais longínquo que o composto') ou se a pessoa é mais educada as palavras são típico livro da escolinha: 'o perfect(o) tem efeito no presente'. Uau! E qual é o evento do passado que não tem efeito no presente exactamente? E se não tem, então porquê trazer à conversa?


----------



## mexerica feliz

Do galego eu não sei nada (de vez em quando assisto a Tv Galícia e na emissora usam um galego _mui_ castelhanizado, até que parece espanhol com umas palavras de português).
Como já foi dito, no presente indicativo, os dois tempos não tem nada a ver um com outro (exceptuando-se umas frases fixas*)...No subjuntivo, as diferenças desaparecem:


Mandei um livro ontem. Você recebeu? *Gostou*? Espero que *tenha gostado* do livro que lhe mandei ontem.
Mandei um livro ontem. Você recebeu? *Gostou*? Eu espero que *gostasse *do livro que lhe mandei ontem.




*E tenho dito!
(significa o mesmo que  "Falei [e] tá falado")


----------



## Ari RT

Aqui no nordeste do Brasil, "tenho dito", apesar de frase fixa, não é exatamente uma exceção à regra. Canso de ouvir coisas como "se você chegar depois do meio-dia, eu já tenho saído", significando "eu já haverei saído". 
- "Sua encomenda eu já tenho enviado/a mês passado". 
- Vá tomar seu banho, é o tempo de eu preparar o almoço. Quando você sair do chuveiro, "eu já tenho preparado a carne".


----------



## Gamen

Ari RT said:


> Aqui no nordeste do Brasil, "tenho dito", apesar de frase fixa, não é exatamente uma exceção à regra. Canso de ouvir coisas como "se você chegar depois do meio-dia, eu já tenho saído", significando "eu já haverei saído".
> - "Sua encomenda eu já tenho enviado/a mês passado".
> - Vá tomar seu banho, é o tempo de eu preparar o almoço. Quando você sair do chuveiro, "eu já tenho preparado a carne".



Hola.
Ese "Já tenho preparado" del portugués equivale, a veces, al "ya tengo preparado" del español que no es lo mismo que el "he preparado".

Cuando termines de bañarte, ya tendré todo listo.
Ya tengo todo preparado. Vos vestite y ya salimos.

Tener hecho [algo]: resultado actual de la acción inmediata de hacer.
Haber preparado [algo]: acción realizada en el pasado próximo con consecuencias en el presente.

"Ya tengo todo cocinado". Enfatiza el resultado/el producto de la acción de cocinar.
"Ya he cocinado todo". Señala una acción pasada próxima.


----------

